# Usvta Scale Championships May 1 2010



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*MAY 1, 2010*









*USVTA SCALE CHAMPIONSHIPS

THE TRACK @ HARBOR HOBBIES WINTHROP HARBOR IL*


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*USVTA TRANS AM - RCGT - F1 - MINI

THE SCALE CHAMPIONSHIPS*


Details to follow


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

:dude: ttt


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

where at ?????


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

THE TRACK @ HARBOR HOBBIES 
1225 Sheridan Road
Winthrop Harbor, IL 60096-1865
(847) 246-1762


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

might have to make plans?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

can ya here it ? ROAD TRIP!


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

More Updates:

Registration will be pre-registration only. Entry form to follow in the next few days.

Hotel recommendations will follow soon as well.

We also want to split the racing into two days where two classes will completely finish racing each day. A good turnout would be hard to finish all racing in one day, and for those who have traveled a good distance, it offers a better experience, while those who only wish to race a single class can attend for that day only. 

We will also have a special race format once again for trans am.

More announcements to come....


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

any more announcements???


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Will have the entry form up later.......


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Flyer


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

USVTA SCALE CHAMPIONSHIPS
May 1 & 2 2010 Sat-Trans Am & RCGT, Sun- Mini and F1
Doors open 7am, Race 10am each day
The Track @ Harbor Hobby, Winthrop Harbor, IL
(Indoor Carpet track-Hobby shop on site)

$35 1st class, $10 each additional class

Address:
1225 Sheridan Rd.
Suite H
Winthrop Harbor, IL
60096
(847) 246-1762
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/


USVTA will be the CURRENT rules on the website with the following
*No One ways diff or spool only*

Tekin max Vegas 200 NO TURBO 10* max timing
Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE 10* max timing
LRP SPX profile 4
LRP TC Spec profile 6
LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
KO BMC TBD but timing on 1 is our initial feeling
SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal 11.2 max timing (this is a predetermined, numbered setting on the setting box)
No Black diamonds whatsoever
Final ESC rules will be announced before the race...will be very similar to Novak race, timing may be restricted as well

RCGT 
17.5 motor / ESC as above
Only HPI part #4495 26mm Pro-compound Belted tires with Stock inserts allowed
Only 26mm rims that are Non-Dish rims
Any 190mm or 200mm GT or non ROAR body is allowed so no “Race” body…i.e. Stratus, Mazda 6, Alfa etc.
Only the wings that come with the body or after market molded plastic TC wings from HPI can be used….no Mazda or race body wings can be fitted.
1450g

F1
Any RWD 2wd F1 car 
foam or rubber tires 
Silver can motors >>13,500 rpm limit

Mini 
Any 2wd mini car
rubber tires
Silver can motors >>13,500 rpm limit


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

ercwhtsd stated on RCTech, "We will be NOT be allowing one-ways of any kind for the event in VTA." 

You may want to add this to the rules if it is true.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Guys, there was a bit of distress last year with some of the driving at the nationals. The Hurricane series one way rule was a direct result of this. 

Eric, the facility owner, has asked that one ways not be used, and I concur with his decision for this race. The Hurricane races all had a ton of close racing. I think that with the amount of lead time, setups can be altered to work with a diff or spool if you currently run a one way. I know some guys are very partial to the one way, and I have had success on certain tracks with the one way myself. To be honest, though, most of the time a spool works best at The Track anyway.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

are ya sticking with novak 21.5 or can it be any 21.5 ?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

It will be Novak only. :thumbsup:


----------



## CDB (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't wait for this race. It was a lot of fun last year.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*USVTA Scale Championships NEWS!!!!!*

http://www.rctech.net/forum/7208505-post36.html


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Any way of paying entry fee with Pay Pal? I'm too lazy for checks.

Bill.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The track owner doesn't do paypal. I apologize about that.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I see checks are ok. So, who would I make it out to?

Bill.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

WarpWind said:


> I see checks are ok. So, who would I make it out to?
> 
> Bill.


The Track at Harbor Hobbies:thumbsup:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*Just remember we will be racing 4 classes for 4 belts....you didn't know??? Well that's a STUNNER!!!!*


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

*THIS WEEKEND 
BE THERE!!!!!*


----------



## Thirtybird (Mar 16, 2009)

so, how was this race? Any good stories?


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Id like to know also.. I couldnt find much else about it..


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

vta rcgt results

http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachm...-track-harbor-hobbies-scale-championships.pdf


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

PICTURES

http://s474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/rjvking/scale nats/


----------

